# My arsenal



## 2PUPs (Apr 22, 2011)

This is the rubs and seasoning I use for myy bbqing .


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2011)

U own stock in that Co.?


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 22, 2011)

Tom said:


> U own stock in that Co.?



I wish , believe it or not I need to re order , that arsenal is low low low . If you bbq alot you should give that product a try , great stuff .


----------



## Gman (Apr 22, 2011)

*I'm in, need some of that Rub*

2Pups,

I'm going to be in Austin next week, do you know if Sucklebusters have stores throughout Texas? How does the product compare to Tony Charchers stuff? I love my barbeque so you've inspired me on a quest for good Texas Q seasonings. Thanks

Gman


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2011)

2PUPs said:


> I wish , believe it or not I need to re order , that arsenal is low low low . If you bbq alot you should give that product a try , great stuff .



I Q and Smoke. suggestions?


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 22, 2011)

He has stores through out texas that sells that products , The competition rub is awesome on brisket , hogwaller great on pork butts / shoulders , and hoochie mama is great for ribs .I will look to see where in austin he sells it . I will contact him now . As for tony charcher I have never used .


----------



## joea132 (Apr 22, 2011)

Try out *5-0 BBQ *out of Maryland. He has his own sauces and spices along with anything you could possibly ever want for smoking and BBQing. He's a buddy of mine, but I only use his stuff it's so good.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 22, 2011)

For good Texas style rub and sauce I really like Rudy's

Another good one for BBQ sauce and rub that is starting to be seen in more and more stores is Famous Dave's

Their Devil's Spit BBQ sauce is AMAZING!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2011)

best bbq i ever ate was at sticky fingers (in chatanooga tenn).


----------

